# Apple TV - Partage de bibliothèque



## freack2 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour, 


J'envisage d'acheter une Apple TV et je souhaite y stocker mes différentes bibliothèques. Une fois celles-ci sauvegardées, j'aimerai les supprimer de mon Macbook Pro pour y faire de la place, tout en y gardant un accès. 
J'ai peur que les bibliothèques stockées sur l'apple TV disparaissent une fois reconnectées à mon Macbook Pro plus "léger"... 

Pouvez-vous me renseignez svp ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Je crains en effet que la synchronisation soit unilatérale dans le sens iTunes (sur le MBP) vers AppleTV. Ce qui signifie que si tu allèges iTunes de ta bibliothèque, elle disparaîtra à la prochaine synchronisation avec ton AppleTV.

Toutefois, il existe une petite astuce, qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut. Tu supprimes tes fichiers de la bibliothèque depuis le Finder et non depuis iTunes. Ainsi, ils continuent d'apparaître dans iTunes (de manière fantôme), et ne sont pas supprimés de l'AppleTV. Le seul hic étant que tu ne pourras plus les transférer depuis l'AppleTV vers ton MBP.


----------



## freack2 (31 Mai 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse et pour l'astuce qui est intéressante à connaître.
Je connais sinon la solution à mon problème...Elle coûte 340 Euro de plus que l'Apple TV et se nomme Mac Mini ! Mais...l'absence d'une prise Hdmi m'embête un peu.
A ce sujet, petite question supplémentaire:
J'ai un Toshiba HD ready et lorsque je branche mon MBP dessus ( dvi-Hdmi) j'ai des légers problèmes d'affichages ( bandes noir sur les côtés, dock coupé et barre des menus absentes). Cela est la faute de mon téléviseur et de sa résolution  malheureusement.
Mais..est ce que ce sera pareil pour l'apple TV ?
télé: Toshiba 32WLT68

Merci !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Je n'ai aucune réponse sure et certaine. Toutegfois, je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de problème car l'ATV est faite pour fonctionner sur un téléviseur (donc la résolution est adaptée) contrairement au MBP.


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2010)

Le MacMini n'a pas de sortie hdmi, mais il a une sortie MIniDisplayPort. En ajoutant un adaptateur MiniDisplayPort vers HDMI + un cable audio pour transférer le son (qui ne passe pas par le MinDisplayPort des MacMini actuels) le tour est joué.

En plus le MacMini a un lecteur de DVD et enfin, le MacMini a des port usb sur lesquels on peut ajouter un stick EyeTv d'ElGato pour recevoir la TNT et l'enregistrer...

Bref pour moi le MacMini est bien mieux que l'AppleTV en média Center.

Seul souci, c'est qu'Apple, du moins en Europe, ne permet pas d'acheter ou de louer des films en HD sur l'iTunes Store si on ne fait pas cet achat depuis un AppleTV ou un iPAD...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

A titre personnel, je préfère acheter une Apple TV.

En ce moment de rumeur, je préfère attendre car ça ne presse pas. Je me donne disons un an et ensuite, on verra.


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> ...
> Bref pour moi le MacMini est bien mieux que l'AppleTV en média Center.
> 
> Seul souci, c'est qu'Apple, du moins en Europe, ne permet pas d'acheter ou de louer des films en HD sur l'iTunes Store si on ne fait pas cet achat depuis un AppleTV ou un iPAD...




Tiens on dirait que cette restriction stupide a sauté (ou est en cours de l'être), car désormais depuis un Mac on a le choix, sur certains films au moins, d'acheter ou louer soit en version standard, soit en version HD


----------



## Nicole Branquart (8 Janvier 2011)

attention il y a un blog de l'apple tv avec les télés Sony et Philips, il faut attendre une mise à jour pour que cela fonctionne


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

Nicole Branquart a dit:


> attention il y a un blog de l'apple tv avec les télés Sony et Philips, il faut attendre une mise à jour pour que cela fonctionne




Pas la peine de poster cette info dans toutes les discussions qui vous passent sous la main. Il y a déjà un sujet dédié à ce très regrettable problème :


http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/probleme-daffichage-nouvel-appletv-469892.html




Laurent F


----------

